# ما هي مجالات سوق العمل لخريجي هندسة الاتصالات



## niab88 (19 يوليو 2014)

لو سمحتم ممكن كل واحد من الاخوة الكرام يذكر مجال عمله في الاتصالات حتى تتبلور افكارنا بخصوص سوق العمل و جزاكم الله خيراااا


----------



## ismallahabaja (23 يوليو 2014)

ما هي اكبر شركات تركيب أبراج في مصر


----------



## Se_H (2 أغسطس 2014)

كل الشركات التي تمتلك تجهيزات الاتصالات

واشهرها متعاملي الهاتف المحمول وisp


----------

